# Small Tankers Asia 2006, 7-8Dec, Singapore



## weena (Sep 26, 2006)

Pinguino Events is proud to present “Small Tankers Asia 2006”, Asia’s inaugural conference for Small Tankers. A sector that has traditionally played second fiddle to the larger tankers and thus greatly ignored, Small Tankers Asia 2006 aims to be Asia’s definitive Annual Small Tankers conference bringing together the Palm Oil, Chemicals and Clean Petroleum Products (CPP) players.

Themed “Managing Changes to MARPOL Annex II - The Way Forward for Shipowners and Stakeholders in the Chemical and Palm Oil Industries”, this inaugural conference seeks to address the challenges that the revisions pose and help businesses navigate these challenges. Palm Oil and Chemical players are already seeing signs of an imminent supply squeeze as both parties begin to chase for the same tonnage from the start of 2007. Shipowners and stakeholders in the logistics chain of the Chemical and Palm Oil movement will benefit greatly from this conference.

Targeted at decision makers involved in the Cargo and Shipping side of the Palm Oil and Chemicals industry, this 1 ½ -day conference will attract an elite group of delegates from around the region. 

Topics for discussion include:
*New Trade Possibilities – What alternative products are there to carry and what are their trade routes? Is domestic transportation still legally and practically possible?
*Ship Conversion / Modifications – It's still not too late to do so! A step-by-step guide for the non-technically inclined.
*Replacing with Suitable Tonnage – Systematic approach to ensure a suitable ship is acquired for the Chemical, Vegoil and/or CPP trade
*Fleet Renewal – Financing Chemical and/or Product Tanker acquisitions
*Case-Study – Alternative financing options: Sale & leasebacks and off-balance sheet financing
*Case-Study – What to do with your existing tonnage? A major ship owner-operator shares his experience
*Case-Study – Ship conversion: The practicality of such an exercise from a cost-benefit standpoint. 
*Different Points of View – Is there going to be enough tonnage to support demand: Tonnage forecast, supply & demand
*Panel Discussion – Is there going to be enough tonnage to support demand?
*Case-Study – How are chemical traders preparing for a possible shortage of tonnage supply? 
*Case-Study – How are palm oil traders preparing for a possible shortage of tonnage supply? 
*Securing Tonnage in a Tight Market – Is there more to it than just freight rates? Insight into a shipowner's psyche. 
*Market Outlook – Chemical & Product Tanker freight market outlook. Correlation between the Chemical and Product Tanker market in the past, present and moving forward into year 2007.
*Rising Freight Costs – A look at some feasible solutions. 
*Freight Derivatives – A possible alternative to rising freight costs.
*Biodiesel Movement - An opportunity for traders and shipowners? A look into actual movements in quantity.
*New Financing Sources: Are Shipping Trusts the way to go or do we stick to traditional loans or sale & leasebacks?
*Bunker Hedging - Possibilities for small tanker owners/operators

Contact:
Weena Lim
[email protected]
Tel: +65-62239296
Fax: +65-62220777 
www.myPinguino.com/events


----------

